

Laptops vs. Learning - bdfh42
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/06/AR2007040601544.html

======
bdfh42
I am interested in this topic because my younger son has just started at
secondary school here in France. On most days he has to carry more than 12
kilograms in weight (school books and writing materials). [That's over 26
pounds for those that use the Imperial measurement system.]

It is clear to me that all his text books could be made available on a device
like the Amazon Kindle. Plus, a good deal of his "written" work could be
completed and submitted using a small laptop. I suppose that rough sketches
and drafts are often best managed using a pencil and paper but even here an
electronic device using a stylus could be useful.

However if classroom devices are unwelcome because they represent a
distraction then I can't see us moving forward on this issue and school
children will forever be carrying an unacceptable weight.

~~~
jules
Buy him a bag with wheels!

~~~
eru
When I was in school I 'accidentally forgot' most of my books almost all the
time. Worked as well.

